# R.I.P. little girly



## jj22 (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who offered advice but unfortunately my little girly steno Digger died this morning. No warning, seemed to be fine, then gone...  
R.I.P. Digger xxx


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

im sorry to hear that


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

R.I.P


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

RIP Little Digger


----------



## optical illusion (Dec 8, 2006)

Have the fun in snake heaven, say hello to Tango for me...


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*R.I.P Little Dogger  and please say hello to Angel  *

*Thinking of you all*

*Sam*


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

Im so sorry huney R.I.P beautiful xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

awwww rip xxx


----------

